# Lighting ??



## zbp0088 (Jul 29, 2013)

marineland 55 gal. 48Lx12Wx21H Wanting to try a planted tank. I have done plenty of research and have read and received conflicting advise. The light graph you show is not helping me the tank is 21" H minus 3" for substrate that gives me 18". I was planning on using a 2 tube T5 HO 54w 6500K with it sitting about 1.5" above the tank. I have also read and received info that 1 to 1.5W per gal. is enough to grow low and med, where others have said 2-3W per gal is required just to grw low?? and some say the WPG is not even used anymore?? Lots of different info on fert how much and how often lots of opinions I'm not sure a planted tank is worth all the frustration!! Can anyone help with some solid advice? thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have been using these for the past several years and i am very happy with them..i have one on a 90 gallon tank (48 x 18 x 24) and we have corkscrew vals more than 2 feet tall and propagating like crazy...i do not use ferts or co2.
$60 bucks and free shipping...

http://www.aquatraders.com/48-inch-2x54W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52123p.htm


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

As wasteful as it sounds, trial and error is a good way to discover what works in your tank. Find a friend with a heavily planted tank and ask for his extra trimmings. The good thing about plants is that if they don't work then they just die. You don't have to worry about them murdering your fish or anything like that. I'm having fun just seeing what can grow in my tank.


----------



## zbp0088 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the help.


----------

